# Any coffee roasting AFICIONADOS from East Anglia?



## Voocash (Jan 16, 2020)

Hi there,

I was wondering if there are any Home Roasters nearby me which would like to share the experience about the passion to roasting coffee?
When I speak about roasting coffee with my colleagues they usually give me a strange look ?...I feel like I'm the only one person in whole Suffolk talking about coffee roastig ?‍♂

I'd love to meet someone simply talk about 'coffee'. If you roast and willing to share your thoughts, please reply in this topic or send me a message 

Thanks!


----------

